# Phrag. besseae



## tenman (Jan 14, 2021)

A standard old besseae, a bright spot in a winter greenhouse!


----------



## abax (Jan 14, 2021)

Wonderful photo and the besseae is an eye catcher. There's not even a tiny hint of orange in that bloom...pure red. WOW!


----------



## musa (Jan 15, 2021)

What do you mean by "standard old" besseae? If it refers to the colour I like them best; the colour is wonderful!


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 15, 2021)

Lovely!


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 15, 2021)

tenman said:


> A standard old besseae, a bright spot in a winter greenhouse!
> 
> View attachment 24672


I would kill for this plant. I don’t suppose there’s a list one can get on for divisions? This is my dream besseae.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2021)

Yep, old style, not line bred and mixed. Yay besseae! Hope you grow it big enough to divide. 
BTW, the Chysies I got from you have multiplied lots in # of bulbs but never bloomed. Any suggestions?


----------



## tenman (Jan 15, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Yep, old style, not line bred and mixed. Yay besseae! Hope you grow it big enough to divide.
> BTW, the Chysies I got from you have multiplied lots in # of bulbs but never bloomed. Any suggestions?


I have spotty luck blooming them out; seems the more correct my culture, the less blooming I get. Let me know if you figure it out!


----------



## tenman (Jan 15, 2021)

musa said:


> What do you mean by "standard old" besseae? If it refers to the colour I like them best; the colour is wonderful!


Not the super-round fattish ones they seem to be gravitating toward. I'm not terribly fond of the newer line-bred ones which are so full and round. I think they lose the original charm of the species and its unique form.


----------



## musa (Jan 15, 2021)

It seems I'm a bit old fashioned, too, I totally agree with you about the individuality of the shape.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 15, 2021)

tenman said:


> Not the super-round fattish ones they seem to be gravitating toward. I'm not terribly fond of the newer line-bred ones which are so full and round. I think they lose the original charm of the species and its unique form.


That just puts you into the... 'hey i have 5 different clones of besseae' club... nice species variability makes for a fun collection...


----------



## LWP (Jan 16, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> I would kill for this plant. I don’t suppose there’s a list one can get on for divisions? This is my dream besseae.


. . . Ecuagenera in Ecuador. They have a location in Apopka and ship orders from there. Good prices and plants . . .


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 16, 2021)

Beautiful.❤This guys were always a chellenge to me.This year is the first when I have success with them.I have two plants in bud.I keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## TrueNorth (Jan 16, 2021)

Fabulous colour and another great photo.


----------



## lanthier (Jan 16, 2021)

Perfect, so gorgeous!


----------



## Justin (Jan 16, 2021)

Gorgeous


----------



## TrueNorth (Jan 16, 2021)

How long have you had it? I have some 25 year old plants but they all have a yellow base colour, so they're shades of orange.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 16, 2021)

tenman said:


> A standard old besseae, a bright spot in a winter greenhouse!
> 
> View attachment 24672


Can you take a photo under natural light ?


----------



## tenman (Jan 16, 2021)

tomkalina said:


> Can you take a photo under natural light ?


That was taken in the greenhouse in front of black velvet with only the sun for light.


----------



## tenman (Jan 16, 2021)

TrueNorth said:


> How long have you had it? I have some 25 year old plants but they all have a yellow base colour, so they're shades of orange.


This I got as a division from a friend maybe 8-10 years ago; how long he'd had it I don't know for sure, but a while, as the mother plant was many growths old.


----------



## cpmaniac (Jan 18, 2021)

tenman said:


> Not the super-round fattish ones they seem to be gravitating toward. I'm not terribly fond of the newer line-bred ones which are so full and round. I think they lose the original charm of the species and its unique form.


That is a gorgeous flower. I like the shape, and the color is amazing. Although there has been line breeding to produce fuller segments, apparently there is a lot of variation is wild plants, as well. Some have wider petals than others. Take a look at the photos in the recent Phragmipedium Issue of the _Orchid Digest_.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2021)

OK, thanks Tenis.


LWP said:


> . . . Ecuagenera in Ecuador. They have a location in Apopka and ship orders from there. Good prices and plants . . .


Ecuagenera doesn't have any of the original type.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 19, 2021)

tenman said:


> This I got as a division from a friend maybe 8-10 years ago; how long he'd had it I don't know for sure, but a while, as the mother plant was many growths old.
> [/QUO
> 
> don’t suppose you or he would part with a division...?


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 19, 2021)

LWP said:


> . . . Ecuagenera in Ecuador. They have a location in Apopka and ship orders from there. Good prices and plants . . .


I am interested but I never see this pure RED with the wild shape.


----------



## blondie (Jan 20, 2021)

Fantastic a really really nice bloom


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 31, 2021)

tenman said:


> A standard old besseae, a bright spot in a winter greenhouse!
> 
> View attachment 24672


This is my dream besseae. Hoping my “Carlisle” selfing looks like this. Ever part with divisions?


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 31, 2021)

tenman said:


> Not the super-round fattish ones they seem to be gravitating toward. I'm not terribly fond of the newer line-bred ones which are so full and round. I think they lose the original charm of the species and its unique form.


YES


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 31, 2021)

Lol apparently I repeat myself often in this thread


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Apr 1, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> YES


I agree,the hybridizers are really ruining the form that made the bessae so noticeable.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 1, 2021)

tenman said:


> Not the super-round fattish ones they seem to be gravitating toward. I'm not terribly fond of the newer line-bred ones which are so full and round. I think they lose the original charm of the species and its unique form.


Can you retake the photo under natural light?


----------



## tenman (Apr 4, 2021)

tomkalina said:


> Can you retake the photo under natural light?


Again, as I said before, this picture was taken entirely with natural light. In the greenhouse with the sun as the only light source and no flash.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 5, 2021)

Thank you.


----------

